# Gigabyte Radeon RX 6600 Eagle



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2021)

The Gigabyte Radeon RX 6600 Eagle is the only triple-fan design variant for the RX 6600. In our review, we're taking a close look at the cooling capabilities of this dual-slot card and also run it through our 25-game strong test suite, plus 9 ray tracing titles.

*Show full review*


----------



## mechtech (Nov 16, 2021)

W1zz, you need to get that RX580 up on the charts 

another disappointing thing about the 6600 is the lack of dual bios


----------



## bug (Nov 16, 2021)

Prices still insane? Check!


----------



## r9 (Nov 17, 2021)

This card obviously has a small dick complex.


----------



## noel_fs (Nov 17, 2021)

im not buying this for more than 250€


----------



## Xuper (Nov 17, 2021)

$620 ??!


----------



## Jism (Nov 17, 2021)

Is'nt the price jacked up due to retailers ? If they have stock it's profit busting time obviously.

Another disappointing thing about the 6600 is the lack of dual bios

Even with a single BIOS and a failed flash (like power surge in the middle of wiping it's bios) you can still recover the card. It's fairly simply actually. You boot off a different PCI-E based card and run a flash utility in DOS or even windows.


----------



## Garrus (Nov 17, 2021)

Most of the retailers I know are pricing this card at $450 USD. So the $330 MSRP is not available, but $450 is very possible. Check your computer stores around North America and that's what you'll find it for.


----------



## spnidel (Nov 17, 2021)

$620 LOL


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2021)

Garrus said:


> Most of the retailers I know are pricing this card at $450 USD. So the $330 MSRP is not available, but $450 is very possible. Check your computer stores around North America and that's what you'll find it for.


$450 in-stock? Link please


----------



## noel_fs (Nov 17, 2021)

Jism said:


> Is'nt the price jacked up due to retailers ? If they have stock it's profit busting time obviously.
> 
> Miners need to die using GPU's for something completely useless on this planet.
> 
> ...


but its a pain in the ass honestly, there is nothing as sweet as dual bios but afaik there is not much modding to do anyway


----------



## Garrus (Nov 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> $450 in-stock? Link please



The situation in the US isn't that great right now, you have to buy it at one of your city's local shops, not online. I saw this one in stock on Newegg yesterday but yeah out of stock again.

ASUS Dual Radeon RX 6600 Video Card DUAL-RX6600-8G - Newegg.com

Currently in stock for the same price in Canada ($570 CAD is $454 USD) in BC.

Gigabyte EAGLE Radeon RX 6600 8GB PCI-E w/ Dual HDMI, Dual DP - PCI-E Video Cards - Memory Express Inc.

A lot of places require bundles.

GIGABYTE Radeon RX 6600 EAGLE 8G + vGIGABYTE AORUS NVMe Gen4 SSD 500GB PCI-E 4.0 M.2 2280 | Canada Computers & Electronics

This kind of thing. Yeah, sorry, online is a pain right now. It is available for $450-$500 USD at many shops, in person, around North America. Seems like Canada has the most of them. In person buying only. Bundles sometimes required. I just meant to point out that $330 is definitely a fantasy, but $450-$500 happens frequently.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2021)

Garrus said:


> It is available for $450-$500 USD at many shops, in person, around North America.


At that price it's pretty much the best price/performance option available on the market


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 17, 2021)

I seriously wish I wasn't priced out of PC gaming.
Even $330 is too much.
This should be the $200 gfx card.


----------



## mechtech (Nov 17, 2021)

Jism said:


> Is'nt the price jacked up due to retailers ? If they have stock it's profit busting time obviously.
> 
> Miners need to die using GPU's for something completely useless on this planet.
> 
> ...


Yes.  If you have another card.

As for prices who knows.  If AMD put up a MSRP then one must assume it can be easily sold for that.  So is it the AIB partners jacking the prices or the distribution centers or the retailers and e-tailers or collusion between everyone?   So if there is a $330 MSRP and prices being what they are, to me that’s gouging or collusion or both and everyone using supply and demand to justify it.  It’s disappointing legit stores and companies are getting away with it.


----------



## bug (Nov 17, 2021)

mechtech said:


> Yes.  If you have another card.


Just buy a crappy card for $200+. They're dirt cheap these days 
More realistically, the solution is the IGP. If you have one.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 17, 2021)

mechtech said:


> Yes.  If you have another card.
> 
> As for prices who knows.  If AMD put up a MSRP then one must assume it can be easily sold for that.  So is it the AIB partners jacking the prices or the distribution centers or the retailers and e-tailers or collusion between everyone?   So if there is a $330 MSRP and prices being what they are, to me that’s gouging or collusion or both and everyone using supply and demand to justify it.  It’s disappointing legit stores and companies are getting away with it.


It's simpler than that 
The supply chain is staffed by underpaid workers that have to work 60-70 hours a week.
Who wants to do that?
The average price of a shipping container from China went from $3,000 to $16,000 while the average trucker got a $20 a week raise.
They've literally tried everything they can to get the supply chain staffed except for making it financially feasible for workers.
This is a worldwide issue.


----------



## mechtech (Nov 17, 2021)

jmcslob said:


> It's simpler than that
> The supply chain is staffed by underpaid workers that have to work 60-70 hours a week.
> Who wants to do that?
> The average price of a shipping container from China went from $3,000 to $16,000 while the average trucker got a $20 a week raise.
> ...


Yet more justification to get some factories back in North America.  And again, 3k to 16k and workers get a $20 raise, I would call that gouging, especially when companies keep posting "record profits"

And to add to that, yes it's everywhere, I think the school bus for my kids was cancelled at least 6 times this year cause "no drivers"  Can't blame the drivers, who wants to work part-time 4 hours a day for $18/hr (CAD) with the responsibility of a bunch of children's lives, when a miner drives rock truck around a pit for $40/hr w/o bonus full time.


----------



## Garrus (Nov 17, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> At that price it's pretty much the best price/performance option available on the market



Yeah, you make due with what you have, and there does seem to be a lot of stock of 6600 and 6600 XT out there as your average buyer wants nVidia. The KING card is still the 3060 Ti for $550 USD but it disappears immediately. To be frank, I've bought several in the last year, and they were VERY available in July, but it has been getting worse and worse for the last few months, I can't get an NVidia card even if I tried now. At least $1000 for a 3060 Ti from any used site also.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Nov 18, 2021)

Garrus said:


> Yeah, you make due with what you have, and there does seem to be a lot of stock of 6600 and 6600 XT out there as your average buyer wants nVidia. The KING card is still the 3060 Ti for $550 USD but it disappears immediately. To be frank, I've bought several in the last year, and they were VERY available in July, but it has been getting worse and worse for the last few months, I can't get an NVidia card even if I tried now. At least $1000 for a 3060 Ti from any used site also.


No problem getting a card in my country, but they're insanely priced.

A Asus ROG Strix 3060 (Non-Ti) goes for 800 Euros.


----------



## bug (Nov 18, 2021)

TheDeeGee said:


> No problem getting a card in my country, but they're insanely priced.
> 
> A Asus ROG Strix 3060 (Non-Ti) goes for 800 Euros.


So there _is_ a problem.

At these prices and (un)availability, I wonder of there any point is releasing any further GPU generations. Not that anyone was getting ready to do it, it seems they're now going backwards, resurrecting previous generations.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Nov 18, 2021)

bug said:


> So there _is_ a problem.
> 
> At these prices and (un)availability, I wonder of there any point is releasing any further GPU generations. Not that anyone was getting ready to do it, it seems they're now going backwards, resurrecting previous generations.


Yeah, that 2060 12Gb is just stupid trolling.


----------

